# Coming off Prednisone



## Rosie Posie (Mar 10, 2011)

Coming off Prednisone.

I'm on 20mg a day and my clinic has instructed me to reduce the dose by half for five days and then stop.
The last time I came off Prednisone I was on 10 mg a day and I suffered horrendous headaches from withdrawal.
Is there a more gradual way to reduce from 20mg,I don't want to suffer like last time?
I will be 9 weeks pregnant when I need to start reducing.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

That does seem like a very rapid reduction in dose if you have been taking it for several weeks. I would suggest you speak to the doctor again and explain that you have withdrawal symptoms last time. In hospital we usually wean 5 mg every few days and it tends to be over a few weeks if the patient has been on steroids for a long time. We only stop dead if the treatment has been for a week or two.


----------

